# My Rats - Waffle and Pancake!



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

My rats were in a plastic tub before, but I saw an aquarium in the garbage outside of someone's house, so I took it and made it my new ratty home. ;D

I think Waffle and Pancake like it!!

In this picture you can also see my brother's rat Jiffy, but since I don't take care of him I don't consider him mine (he just lives with my rats)


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

seriously that is a completely un-ideal living space for rats..tanks are terrible because there is no ventilation and could (and most likely will eventually) lead to respiratory illnesses. And I hope Waffle and Pancake are boys...if they are girls--they should NOT be living with boys. And also, if they are on pine wood chips--also bad. and they also could use some hidey places to sleep and some toys to interract with and play with..


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

OH NO!!! :'( I didn't know these were all so bad for my rats.......I thought i was doing good things for them, but instead i was hurting them 

They are all boys. What kind of cage should I get? and whats a good alternative to pine chips? Newspaper?

I would go to the store and buy some toys and a house with the money ive got left over from christmas, but my mom says i cant go today (im off sick from school).  she just doesnt get it!!! can i take a pouch from my sisters sugar glider cage tonight for the rats to use until i can buy them one? would they like that?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

you can use newspaper, I use old towels and peices of old fleece blankets for bedding. Also if you want to use wood chips, you can use Aspen. In my rats litter box I use either yesterdays news or carefresh bedding--which I believe is made from recycled paper and cardboard. I also use shredded paper (a good alternative to recycling--and less trash!) As far as cages..since you have 3 rats together..you need at least 6 square feet (2 square feet per rat). Most people prefer using Critter nations or Ferret Nations. you can find some decent ones at pet shops as long as you keep in mind their size requirements. as far as toys..you can give them little boxes..cereal boxes anything that they can hide and play in..even like boxes that pop (soda) comes in.Im not sure if they would use a pouch or not, but you could try it.. For toys you could give them the little jinggly cat ball toys, or ping pong balls, bird toys are good..I took some chew toys with holes in them, and strung them up with yarn to their cage and they play with those...take a look at the rat housing section..you can see some cages that have stuff in them for ideas...


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not only is the tank in itself bad, but it looks way too small for three grown rats....


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

She's well aware tanks are not good. We all told her this when she told us that they lived in a plastic tub. Her sister has a decent cage for her sugar gliders so Saying she didn't know better is bull. She's been a member of this site for months which gives her plenty of time to read about proper care. 

I really hope you're not actually 18 and that you are 12. I can't forgive an adult for being so neglectful.


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

ok, yes, sorry for lying, i am 10.  i jjust said i was 18 b/c ppl were calling me stupid. sorry for lying and i promise iwill be 100% truthfulll in the future,


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

littlematchstick said:


> you can use newspaper, I use old towels and peices of old fleece blankets for bedding. Also if you want to use wood chips, you can use Aspen. In my rats litter box I use either yesterdays news or carefresh bedding--which I believe is made from recycled paper and cardboard. I also use shredded paper (a good alternative to recycling--and less trash!) As far as cages..since you have 3 rats together..you need at least 6 square feet (2 square feet per rat). Most people prefer using Critter nations or Ferret Nations. you can find some decent ones at pet shops as long as you keep in mind their size requirements. as far as toys..you can give them little boxes..cereal boxes anything that they can hide and play in..even like boxes that pop (soda) comes in.Im not sure if they would use a pouch or not, but you could try it.. For toys you could give them the little jinggly cat ball toys, or ping pong balls, bird toys are good..I took some chew toys with holes in them, and strung them up with yarn to their cage and they play with those...take a look at the rat housing section..you can see some cages that have stuff in them for ideas...


ok i will. my sister has a smaller cage that she isnt using, i might be able to use it for them.

i put some newspaper in the cage and bought a hidey house (my sister wouldnt let me use the pouch) ad im going to buy some toys when i get my allowence tomorrow


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweety no ones going to call you stupid for being young. We just want to help you with your rats, but it doesn't seem like you've listened to anything we've told you. We just want to help those who will accept it. Why did you decide that a tank would be better then the cage?


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Also old clothes work awesome as hammocks


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

ok thanks for the tip!! i will try it

i didnt no if my sister would let me have the small cage....she doesnt let me use alot....when she gave me the white cage it was more for my rats then being nice to me....and the tank was free


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

well didn't she give you the cage for free?


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

yes but the tank was easier to get


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Well see if she'll give you the other one and snap a picture of it.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They need more apce then that little tank though and a lot more toys and places to hide.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

You can keep the tank, you just have to put a high rise over it. (You can find one at any local pet store.) And you should use care fresh bedding, it's my ratties favorite.


----------

